# Has anyone seen ELF? (and yes it is diaper related!)



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

first off this movie is great! Funny and filled with warm fuzzy feelings!

To start things off they have the baby in CLOTH!! LOL YES CLOTH!! At the start of the movie I saw cloth briefly and said to my mom (whom was enjoying the show with me, but isn't a freak about spotting cloth) that "HEY that baby is wearing cloth" it is a quick shot but of course I am CD obsessed so I spot these things LOL (I know you mammas understand) anyway then they pan to his stuff all cloth diapers! Prefolds with a label on the front, but this is how they decide what the baby's name is, they say "little buddy diapers' so they (the elf's LOL) exclaim "his name is Buddy!" LOL that is about the end of the CD's but hey it is more exposure in a movie than I have EVER seen!







they are pinned on but OHhh so cute!









That is my CD spotting for the weekend! ~


----------



## birdwomyn (Nov 10, 2002)

I saw Elf, and noticed the CD's too! I thought it was pretty cool.

kathy


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Cool!!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I really liked the movie and definitely noticed the cloth (and pins) right off the bat! I wonder if whoever fastened that diaper knew how to do that before that time or if they had to practice a lot?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't wait to see Elf! That's so neat!


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I noticed it too and my nudge practically shoved DH out of his chair. :LOL


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

We had planned to go see this the day after Thanksgiving or that weekend sometime, so I am glad to hear it is good.








I am trying SO hard to get in the Christmas spirit early, but it is 70 degrees in Ohio today and my windows are open and I am airing out rugs. LOL. DH wants to go get Christmas lights this afternoon and put them all up. He has about half of them up, but you know how there are always dead ones from the year before. Ugh.
Summer


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by summiebee_
*We had planned to go see this the day after Thanksgiving or that weekend sometime, so I am glad to hear it is good.








I am trying SO hard to get in the Christmas spirit early, but it is 70 degrees in Ohio today and my windows are open and I am airing out rugs. LOL. DH wants to go get Christmas lights this afternoon and put them all up. He has about half of them up, but you know how there are always dead ones from the year before. Ugh.
Summer*
We are in Michigan and it was 63 here today (UN heard of this time of year) so I totally know what you mean by not being in the spirit! ELF helped A LOT! I had the doors open earlier, and have been out with no jacket on but I am singing Christmas tunes ("You better watch out, you better not cry, you better not pout I am telling you why...") and getting more and more in the spirit as I go. I can't even tell you how bummed I was two days ago about Christmas and the crap that goes on with it, but today I am in the mood!







I think it is a great movie and will jump start that spirit!

Also the cold is coming our way, it is 63 today and a high of 33 tomorrow! Brrr you getting storms too? it has been thunder banging all day! Better than a blizzard I guess!


----------

